# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my madagascariensis



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i have 3 different lace plants - only one gives a nice purple, all the others has a white flowers...


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i have 3 different lace plants - only one gives a nice purple, all the others has a white flowers...


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

a moment before...


----------

